# Hello!



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, but not as new to mice. Growing up I had mice off and on as pets but just recently have gotten back into mice via my snakes - now I'm starting to breed and am looking into breeding the more unique and rare types.

Currently I have three adult female mice (two solid self yellow, one broken self yellow) and a broken agouti male.I also have three hoppers (two broken agouti, one broken yellow), and a group of new born babies sired by a long haired broken agouti male and out of a broken yellow self.

I also have two ASF - a male and female.

Anyway, looking forward to learning more on the forum and hope to find my elusive merle mouse very soon.

Thanks!
-Liz


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Liz, welcome to our forum


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and :welcomeany


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## janet986w (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm Janet, a totally newbie to this community. 
Nice to see you all and great to be a part of the community. Hope to get help from you, thank!

__________________
Watch Devil Online Free


----------

